# Any way to prevent SPD in future pregnancies?



## bky

I luckily have only a mild case (from reading what other ladies have had to go through I count myself lucky) that only presents when I walk longer than 5 minutes at a stretch. Carrying things during that makes it worse. It started around 17 weeks, and due to me trying to take care of myself hasn't gotten too much worse. Since I'm planning on a few more pregnancies after this one I wondered if there was anything I could do to prevent it next time or if it's just something you are prone to and get because of the relaxin? (Not being able to walk much without resting is very inconvienient for me, though I shouldn't complain)

I went to the gym a fair amount before becoming (and a bit after until I couldn't handle it) pregnant, and feel like I have well conditioned pelvic floor muscles. I have always been overly flexible though so I wonder if that contributes.

Any ideas? Maybe this is something to ask the physio when my referral goes through...


----------



## missamoo

basically no, it gets worse with each preg. however i had chiropractic treatment with my 2nd and that really helped.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mine' s is much worse this time around, also had it with pregnancy number three (but only later on and not as bad).

But... a friend of mine had it real bad with babies one and threee but not at all with number two - so I dont know if there is an answer - or if its just luck.

She lost lots of weight in between her first and second pregnancy and went to the gym a lot and done loads of core strengthening exercises;
but in my case I have never been overweight (sit at 9 stone and 5ft 7 pre pregnancy) and am relatively fit too and I knew the preventative measures this time so started being really careful from as early as 12 weeks and it has still gotten really bad this time.

Definately get physio advice, or go see a chiropracter -I have heard they are great for re-alignment and can in some cases make the problem go away altogether.

Good Luck - I would love baby number 5 lol -but there is no way I can do this again... unless I had 100% guarantee that something works to prevent or reduce the spd -so if you hear of a miracle cure please post it lol

xx


----------



## bky

Ugh. Well thanks. It's not really bad, still in the realm of annoyingly uncomfortable with brief forays into tooth clenching pain. ;) I've also luckily only got it in the front. No hip or back issues yet, just feels like my pubic bone is coming apart at the seams (which I guess it kind of is). Have to wait a few weeks for the busy physio to get my referral. :coffee:
I did some reading and it said you may not get it with every pregnancy but it's all due to the relaxin so nothing you can do to prevent it :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

you could see a chiropractor or osteopath post pregnancy to make sure your pelvis is all in alignment and physio treatment should help streghten it which should help next time around, if we have another baby i'll be wearing my supportbelt from the day of my bfp and being really careful about everything and get help in with the children so that i can make it though pregnancy ,


----------



## MrsGlitz

I really want a second at least so I plan on getting further treatment post pregnancy. I am going to try the same treatment as Sunflowers got. Her first pregnancy was absolutely horrific for her in terms of SPD and she is now just a couple of days ahead of me with her second and although she has SPD it is not nearly as bad (her words not mine!). I will also wear a tubigrip and support belt as soon as I get my next BFP and will wait until Baby H is at the age where he will get free nursery place (so he can still go to nursery when I would have to go back down to SMP) before we start TTC. 

All in all I think it is luck of the draw but there are things you can do to lessen it.


----------



## missamoo

i had chiropractic treatment on ds - went from having to walk round on crutches for 5 min to being able to walk for an hour!

also had one after dd which helped settle everything down.

with dd i was in a wheelchair by the end of my pregnancy but ds i could walk - all down to the chiropractic treatment. with him it started at 14 weeks.


----------



## angelstardust

I had it with DS2 (possibly with DS1) like you, could walk but about 5mins was my limit. 

With DD I thought 'oh no' at about 16 weeks when again I couldn't walk far, but by around 20 weeks it went again. All I had with her was regular pregnancy stiffness and pains. 

However, I didn't push my luck, I avoided all hard work of any kind (my BP also stayed down too). So maybe just refusing to exert yourself is the key?


----------



## Faerie

I wasn't thinking I would get pregnant this quickly, and kept meaning to go to the physio to get checked out and never got round to it.. now I'm pregnant again and petrified of getting SPD again.
With Sofia I was on crutches for the last 3 months. I'm hoping that as I'm not working this time and more active (not sitting on my arse all day!) it will be better, as it got better when I left work last time.


----------



## Lullaby2009

MrsGlitz said:


> I really want a second at least so I plan on getting further treatment post pregnancy. I am going to try the same treatment as Sunflowers got. Her first pregnancy was absolutely horrific for her in terms of SPD and she is now just a couple of days ahead of me with her second and although she has SPD it is not nearly as bad (her words not mine!). I will also wear a tubigrip and support belt as soon as I get my next BFP and will wait until Baby H is at the age where he will get free nursery place (so he can still go to nursery when I would have to go back down to SMP) before we start TTC.
> 
> All in all I think it is luck of the draw but there are things you can do to lessen it.

Sounds like I'll be needing to do that too! I had a horrific time in my pregnancy that saw me in a wheelchair from the end of 2nd trimester and an emergency c section 4wks early!! We're trying for our 2nd from August, but I don't want it to get as bad as last time! :nope:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yep I have to say never had spd with first or second bubs, and it is indeed what has put me off of having a fourth and final bubs, so thinking that maybe this one my third will be the last.

It's horrible and although I know loosing weight excerising continuting work with physio could all help I', terrified cos it's not a gurantee! 

The thing that surprised me is my pelvic muscles have always been well toned and i often did me kegals and squeezes etc so it's funny how all this kicked off in thr first place. BUT I wish there was a definate way of never getting it again!


----------



## tina_h75

I had bad SPD with my first and second but so far have not even had a twinge and I am almost 17 weeks. The only thing I can think of is because I never went back to work after my second pregnancy. I reckon the long walk to the station every day and those uncomfy office chairs made it worse!


----------

